# Best time for cardio?



## Johnnycox (Jan 18, 2018)

Whats up fellas ? Ok i know there is probly no right answer but in your opinions when is the best time to do cardio for burning fat and without jeopardizing muscle. Thanks guys


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 18, 2018)

Best time for me is in the morning before I eat, if I can get my lazy ass out of bed.


----------



## Johnnycox (Jan 18, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Best time for me is in the morning before I eat, if I can get my lazy ass out of bed.



Lol thats what i am thinking i just got my treadmill delivered  finally and i am thinking just out of bed on empty stomach would use fat for energy but i also am alittle worried mg boy might try to use muscle for energy also not sure about the science behind it all i was hopeing one of you could enlighten me alittle.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 18, 2018)

There are plenty of studies out there talking about this.  I have read that fasted cardio burns about 20% more fat than non fasted cardio.  But think about it.  How much really is 20%?  Not as a whole, but of the fat you are burning during that session.  Fasted cardio works better for me because I am pretty lean already and just trying to get the rest off.  Im not sure what bf you are, but if your bf is high, or not in single digits, I wouldn't worry about when, just do it.  That's the hard part anyway.  Get your heart rate into the fat burning range and have at it.  

Just My opinion.


----------



## juuced (Jan 18, 2018)

I agree on fasted cardio first thing when you wake up.  I do take a baby aspirin and a small cup of black coffee first.
I will also sip on water with BCAA's during the cardio.


----------



## Jin (Jan 18, 2018)

any time you can motivate yourself to do it is a great time. I'd say not before resistance training but I know a pumpkin who does this and you can't argue with a pumpkin.


----------



## JaredH (Jan 18, 2018)

I needed this thread. Lol.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 18, 2018)

did anybody say never yet? oh alright then, alex I'll take never for 500 please


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2018)

Johnnycox said:


> Whats up fellas ? Ok i know there is probly no right answer but in your opinions when is the best time to do cardio for burning fat and without jeopardizing muscle. Thanks guys



Feeling triggered 



Johnnycox said:


> Lol thats what i am thinking i just got my treadmill delivered  finally and i am thinking just out of bed on empty stomach would use fat for energy but i also am alittle worried mg boy might try to use muscle for energy also not sure about the science behind it all i was hopeing one of you could enlighten me alittle.



Triggered



motown1002 said:


> There are plenty of studies out there talking about this.  I have read that fasted cardio burns about 20% more fat than non fasted cardio.  But think about it.  How much really is 20%?  Not as a whole, but of the fat you are burning during that session.  Fasted cardio works better for me because I am pretty lean already and just trying to get the rest off.  Im not sure what bf you are, but if your bf is high, or not in single digits, I wouldn't worry about when, just do it.  That's the hard part anyway.  Get your heart rate into the fat burning range and have at it.
> 
> Just My opinion.



Triggering intensifies 



juuced said:


> I agree on fasted cardio first thing when you wake up.  I do take a baby aspirin and a small cup of black coffee first.
> I will also sip on water with BCAA's during the cardio.



AUTISTIC SCREECHING


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2018)

What time of day is best is whatever time of day you can make time for it. First let's just recognize that yes it can be good for you but it's not really the best way to lose fat. Especially not if you are doing lengthy sessions and/or frequently. 

Doing cardio fasted is not more effective and nobody can provide evidence of this. Only time it MAY help is when you are 9% and going for 5%. Stop doing fasted cardio for wrong reasons. Hell most guys recommending it can't even tell you what "fasted" even means. Most make this ridiculous definition that seems to revolve around insulin because insulin makes you fat. Except it doesn't. Then they recommend bcaa for fasted cardio so you don't use muscle for energy. But then their head explodes when you tell them leucine in bcaa raises insulin and the body is always using muscle for energy.

Here is the deal without any ****ing bullshit broscience that people treat like a god damn religion 

Your body is using protein fat carbohydrate (and others like phosphocreatine) for energy at all times. One is usually the primary source. Protein isn't the primary source except in rare circumstances because the process of using it is inefficient. Using fat for energy less efficient than carbs. Using carbs is slightly less efficient than phosphocreatine.

Just maintain a deficit. Eat enough protein. Don't go nuts in cardio. Lift heavy. Be consistent over time.


----------



## Johnnycox (Jan 18, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> What time of day is best is whatever time of day you can make time for it. First let's just recognize that yes it can be good for you but it's not really the best way to lose fat. Especially not if you are doing lengthy sessions and/or frequently.
> 
> Doing cardio fasted is not more effective and nobody can provide evidence of this. Only time it MAY help is when you are 9% and going for 5%. Stop doing fasted cardio for wrong reasons. Hell most guys recommending it can't even tell you what "fasted" even means. Most make this ridiculous definition that seems to revolve around insulin because insulin makes you fat. Except it doesn't. Then they recommend bcaa for fasted cardio so you don't use muscle for energy. But then their head explodes when you tell them leucine in bcaa raises insulin and the body is always using muscle for energy.
> 
> ...



Thanks pob i am trying to get the recomp program dialed in that spongy sent me. So i am trying what many deem impossible which is trying to lose body fat while building muscle. I am 6ft 2 and about 270 around 18% body fat i train with free weights 5 days a week trying tk lift as heavy and hard as possible with as many compound exercises as possible. I am taking my diet seriously eating as clean as possible im taking in around 3500 calories a day 
 I know its not great and needs work. 

7am 4 eggs 1 slice cheese 1/2 cup oatmeal 2 tbsp peanut butter splash 2%milk


9am 2scoop muscle milk 2 cup 2% milk scoop supergreens 1/2 banana 


11am 6oz chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice 1/2 cup green bean or broccoli 


1pm 1/2 cup plain greek yogurt raws almonds and teaspoon honey


3pm 6oz chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice 1/2 cup greenbean or broccoli 


530pm post workout shake 2scoop muscle milk 2 cup 2%milk


7pm 8oz chicken breast or steak 1/2 cup green beans or broccoli 


930pm 2scoop muscle milk 2cup 2%milk 

i am taking 500 mg test cyp. And around 300 mg tren as soon as i get it should be soon. 
My main issue is trying to figure out the optimal calorie intake to where i can build as much muscle as possible without adding any more body fat. I know you OG guys have seen it time and time again a newb comming in wanting to get huge and ripped over night. I know it dont work that way and it takes years of dedication and alot of blood sweat and tears. I am willing to put it in i just need some help along the way. If i can learn from guys like pob spongy and the rest of the OG’s and maybe save some myself some time money snd wasted efforts i am truly grateful thats why i joined this forum and i truly appreciate the advice i am given.  I know most of you have been there snd done that and thats whats up. There is a TON of knowledge on this forum.


----------



## juuced (Jan 18, 2018)

Just maintain a deficit. Eat enough protein. Don't go nuts in cardio. Lift heavy. Be consistent over time.[/QUOTE]

The word of God!  AMEN


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> any time you can motivate yourself to do it is a great time. I'd say not before resistance training but I know a pumpkin who does this and you can't argue with a pumpkin.



The pumpkin does most of his cardio before weight training because after weight training it is too easy to say fk cardio.  Actually I say that before too, but i still do it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2018)

when i was doing it mornings always was the best...After the weights im not into anymore


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 18, 2018)

2-3x per week after training. Except leg day.


----------



## Jin (Jan 18, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> The pumpkin does most of his cardio before weight training because after weight training it is too easy to say fk cardio.  Actually I say that before too, but i still do it.



Do you take some carbs in in between?


----------



## Spongy (Jan 18, 2018)

When i do cardio it's in the morning, but only because it wakes me up and gets me in a good mood.

I've done all sorts of different types and intensities and what I've learned is calories burned = calories burned regardless of how you burn them.  True, some forms of cardio will break down muscle more than others and intense cardio will certainly benefit the cardiovascular system...  But cardio is just one of those things not to overthink unless you are competing or at a very low body fat already.


----------



## Fladjengineer (Jan 18, 2018)

yes. morning fasted before food has shown to be best. Really the best time is when you have time, even 30 minutes of steady state cardio after lifting is good.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 18, 2018)

The second Tuesday of every week without fail.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 18, 2018)

stonetag said:


> The second Tuesday of every week without fail.



Gospel right here...


----------



## tinymk (Jan 19, 2018)

I have to eat like a horse to keep what weight I have on. **** cardio, I just cut the rest between sets.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 19, 2018)

10 char....


----------



## Seeker (Jan 19, 2018)

6'2 270 lbs and 3500 cals per day would appear you're at a pretty decent deficit already.  It also looks like  you're training pretty hard also staying with compounds  and going heavy.  You should be able to drop some bf with your current protocol. Instead of boring ass cardio which you really don't need at this point, try incorporating some additional  anaerobic activity. Weight training is one already but try some outdoor sprints, hill sprints, sled pushes, tire flips. Even pool laps. I get a helluva a pump doing any of those and can totally feel my heart racing. You'll get muscle conditioning and a cardio vascular experience this way.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> Do you take some carbs in in between?



No, I do not.  I always drink a gainer shake before training, and yes, I could probably eat a side of beef immediately after.  Last year at this time doing a "bulk" I did no cardio.  Currently doing a serious recomp and doing an hour of cardio every training day, usually split 30/30 before/after or in that ballpark to get my hour.  So far the fat is coming off nicely and my weight is staying between 255-258.


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> No, I do not.  I always drink a gainer shake before training, and yes, I could probably eat a side of beef immediately after.  Last year at this time doing a "bulk" I did no cardio.  Currently doing a serious recomp and doing an hour of cardio every training day, usually split 30/30 before/after or in that ballpark to get my hour.  So far the fat is coming off nicely and my weight is staying between 255-258.



And you don't think it affects your weight training to do it before hand?

I always thought you should do weights first while you are "fresh" and muscles are full of glycogen. Then, When that's been depleted, do your cardio and burn more fat. Or maybe that's a completely false assumption?

Calling Mr. RippedZilla


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 19, 2018)

I haven't personally noticed a difference either way.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 19, 2018)

It really depends on the level of cardio. If Bricks is doing light to moderate cardio prior to lifting then I don't think it will affect his training like he claims it doesn't.  One way or the other, like Bricks said, if weightlifting is intense, then cardio after will be too draining, but also vice Versa. But from what I've learned doing cardio after has better health benefits. The best way in my opinion is to just split them up. Bricks has the good life,he can do a split.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 19, 2018)

Two of my cardio days a week are sprints on the stepmill.  That day is taxing, but it gets done.  I also take a nap after I eat after the gym.  But there's now way I'm doing one in the morning and coming back in the evening to do another.  All in one session.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 19, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Two of my cardio days a week are sprints on the stepmill.  That day is taxing, but it gets done.  I also take a nap after I eat after the gym.  But there's now way I'm doing one in the morning and coming back in the evening to do another.  All in one session.



Lol ok man. Haha


----------



## automatondan (Jan 19, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Two of my cardio days a week are sprints on the stepmill.  That day is taxing, but it gets done.  I also take a nap after I eat after the gym.  But there's now way I'm doing one in the morning and coming back in the evening to do another.  All in one session.



Nap time!!!! Been incorporating this "technique" more and more as I get older....


----------



## JaredH (Jan 19, 2018)

Cardio, that's more than 5 reps, right?


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 19, 2018)

Like pob said. They have debunked that fasted cardio. And honestly for the cop out answer that’s the simple truth the best time for you to do cardio is when You have the most juice. Why try to wake up fasted and half ass your cardio when you can do it later on when you have more energy or vice versa I get this question from my clients all the time and I tell them the same. Work with Your body and Its schedule.


----------

